# What exactly mean by Oil Painting



## lobbyjp (Nov 9, 2016)

Hello friends,

I would like to know, What exactly mean by Oil Painting ??


MCX Tips | Commodity Tips | MCX Online


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

Using paint which is ground in linseed oil medium (or some other oil, like safflower). Leonardo da Vinci was among the first who used it. It appears that oil painting began in China, used for religious wall paintings. However, there are some paleolithic cave paintings where they have used pigment ground in some vegetable oil. /Mats


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Spam alert.


----------



## lobbyjp (Nov 9, 2016)

Don,t know, what exactly you conveying here ,,,,,,


----------

